# How is Severus snape from harry potter an INFP? I've always seen him as an INTJ?



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I certainly don't see how he could be, he always had an INTJ vibe if you ask me.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe Severus Snape is an ISTJ.


----------

